# What to serve as a side to gnudi?



## qmax (Jun 25, 2009)

Gonna try my hand at gnudi this weekend.

Sauteed in a sage butter with crisped prosciutto and a drizzle of truffle oil.

Figure a good pinot noir would work well with it.

But I am lost on a side dish.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Jun 26, 2009)

How about an Arugula salad - maybe some cooked Artichokes too


----------



## Laury (Jun 26, 2009)

What's gnudi??


----------



## qmax (Jun 26, 2009)

Laury said:


> What's gnudi??




Sort of a cousin to gnocchi.  Little balls made mostly with ricotta, boiled, then usually pan fried with a sauce.

Google, my friend.  They look delicious


----------



## Laury (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks!  Just googled it.  Looks delicious.  I think a nice accompaniment would be a sweet onion and orange salad drizzled with EVOO.  The citrus would contrast nicely ith the prosciutto and sage.


----------



## FoodDiva (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree a nice fresh summer salad would be the perfect compliment. Add in some olives, whatever you like and drizzle with some balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## qmax (Jun 29, 2009)

Laury said:


> Thanks!  Just googled it.  Looks delicious.  I think a nice accompaniment would be a sweet onion and orange salad drizzled with EVOO.  The citrus would contrast nicely ith the prosciutto and sage.




I ended up accompanying the gnudi with a salad of baby spinach, roasted beets and diced orange.  Drizzled with olive oil.  Worked quite well.


----------



## Laury (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh, I bet that was a pretty salad.  Glad I could inspire you. Try the onion orange thing sometime.  I think you'll like it.


----------



## qmax (Jun 29, 2009)

Laury said:


> Oh, I bet that was a pretty salad.  Glad I could inspire you. Try the onion orange thing sometime.  I think you'll like it.



My wife wouldn't like the raw onion thing ( I would).

The oranges and beets were an amazing combination.


----------

